# Work Sharp Ken Onion Edition



## tropics (Jan 23, 2020)

Wife got me a new sharpener for my B-Day






The booklet has some very good info in it.
I already have the work sharp knife sharpener so I will see how much better this is with the variable speed and adjustable angle 
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nice looking piece of equipment. Use it well.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking piece of equipment. Use it well.
> 
> Chris


Chris Thank you I have to see how much sharper this will make my knives, my hands don't let me use my stones anymore.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## buzzy (Jan 23, 2020)

Nice B-day gift. Great looking  sharpener. I have the work sharp sharpener an really like it. I'll be following this to see what u think of this upgrade.


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2020)

buzzy said:


> Nice B-day gift. Great looking  sharpener. I have the work sharp sharpener an really like it. I'll be following this to see what u think of this upgrade.


Buzz it will be a few days before I get to it unless I find a dull knife,just sharpened everything the other day.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## xray (Jan 23, 2020)

Happpy Birthday Richie!

I have the same unit, it works very well. I think you will be happy with it


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2020)

Waiting test resolves and issues.

Warren


----------



## buzzy (Jan 23, 2020)

The way the wife treats her kitchen knives( mostly parring ) there is always a knife to sharpen. She does appreciate a sharp knife.  I wait until there is a few to break out sharpener though.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 23, 2020)

Happy birthday Richie! I have the original work-sharp, does a nice job when I need it, maybe once a year. I'll be watching to see if there are new improvements. RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Richie! Congrats on your new toy and hope you are going to enjoy it. I have the same one and very happy with the result each time I use it. This sharpener is not cheap to buy but I never regretted I bought it. Let us know how you like (or not?) it....


----------



## Steve H (Jan 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday Richie! Nice looking sharpener.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 23, 2020)

Happy Birthday and congrats!! I got one for Christmas. I need a lot more practice with it so need to pick up some cheaper practice knives at Goodwill. It’s a bit tougher to use for lefties.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2020)

That is a great sharpener, but I would suggest you get the attachment that uses the 1" x 18" belts. It's a real improvement over the original design. 
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you ALL I got this off Amazon Thanks for the Likes & B-day congrats
Richie


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 29, 2021)

My Chef's Choice 120 has started scratching my knives. Plus the stropping wheel is falling apart. Back to the stones and stropping block. Consequently, I'm looking at the Work Sharps. 

I've got 20 kitchen knives I sharpen. Plus, another 20-30 working knives. How long do the Work Sharp belts last? Or how many knives can be sharpened before a belt must be replaced?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 29, 2021)

Great sharper. I have one. Going from a bevel grind (stones)  to a convex grind (belt) is a bit different, and it’s not good to switch between the two. Once you sharpen up with a convex just stay with it. Don’t go back to stones (bevel edge) using a steel is fine, just don’t mix your sharpening between stones and belts. It will frustrate you with less than sharp knives.


----------

